# The BNP on Question Time is the wrong party on the wrong programme



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

Από την Guardian:

The BNP is no normal party, yet by inviting it on to Question Time, the BBC runs the risk of normalising it

* The Guardian, Thursday 15 October 2009

A week today Nick Griffin will go on Question Time – and the British National party will be handed a gift. A racist organisation with a fascist pedigree that rightfully belongs under a stone will be awarded a starring role on the BBC's flagship political programme. The corporation should not be allowing this mob such a spotlight.

Just to be clear, the BNP deserves scrutiny. As John Stuart Mill argued, no opinion, however false, should be stifled, not least because the truth is made all the clearer for "collision with error". And BNP claims are indeed full of errors: just ask the police who have complained about the party's leaflets blaming the Lancashire heroin trade on Muslims, and falsely accusing three asylum seekers in Derbyshire of raping a woman. Dangerous lies such as these must be confronted head-on, perhaps in a Panorama or File on 4. Mr Griffin's policy of treating Islam as a "cancer" that should be removed from Europe by "chemotherapy" merits a forensic interview with a Paxman or a Humphrys, in a context that emphasises the BNP's place outside the mainstream.

But Question Time does not do forensic. It is a TV hustings, where politicians showcase their views to a studio audience. The programme may not be the ping pong that some claim, but it does have a rapid turnover of questions and high slogan quotient. David Dimbleby is an excellent moderator, but he does not play the role of an interviewer. By placing Nick Griffin on a panel with established politicians, Question Time will not expose this extremist but lend him a spurious legitimacy. Over an hour, to a national audience of 3 million or so, the BNP will have its best-ever platform for its poisonous politics. Few politicians do plausible sloganeering as well as Nick Griffin; few racists are as dangerously slick as this Cambridge graduate. Nestled between a cabinet minister and an opposition frontbencher, the BNP leader will seem an ordinary politician; for one glorious evening his extremist organisation will be accorded the status of just another party, perfectly deserving of a cross on a ballot paper.

Jack Straw and the other panellists will surely try to demolish Mr Griffin, and the 'audience may boo and hiss. But as TV producers know, image always trumps content. The BNP's two MEPs and its council seats make it – and the conditions that gave rise to it – more worthy of media attention than ever, as the BBC claims. But no other party has a criminal convict for a leader, National Front thugs in its senior ranks and such vile anti-democratic views. The BNP is no normal party – yet by inviting it on to Question Time, the BBC runs the risk of normalising it.

* guardian.co.uk © Guardian News and Media Limited 2009

Και η αναδημοσίευση στην Ε του περασμένου Σαββάτου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2009)

Όποτε με ρωτάει κανένας άγγλος τι ψηφίζω του λέω ΒΝΡ γιατι θέλει να διώξει τους ξενους (σαν εμενα) από το ΗΒ. Το αστείο είναι ότι μερικοί το παίρνουν σοβαρά. 

Το επιλεκτικό ψαλίδισμα της Ε αφηνει απ'εξω πολλά και ακόμα πιο πολλά δε νομίζω να τα ξέρει ο μέσος αναγνώστης (ή να τον ενδιαφέρουν). Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι οι πολιτικοί του αντιπαλοι γελοιοποιούνται προσπαθώντας να γελοιοποιήσουν το ΒΝΡ. Θυμάμαι στις ευρωεκλογές μια φοιτήτρια εκπρόσωπος διαμαρτυρόμενων κατά του ΒΝΡ (τους είχε μαζέψει η αστυνομία), είχε δηλώσει στο BBC ότι έιναι υπερ της βίας αν η βία είναι κατά των οπαδων του ΒΝΡ (!!!). Και άλλα πολλά.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2009)

Και η συνέχεια. H Independent μιλάει για συντριβή.

*The BBC gave Griffin the oxygen of publicity. He choked.
*

If you all attack on different fronts we'll never get anywhere," said David Dimbleby towards the end of the most-watched edition of Question Time for many years. He's said that sort of thing many times, of course, but it's never before had the flavour of a tactical suggestion.

After 30 minutes of singularly concentrated fire – almost everyone present directing their contempt at just one of the politicians present – this unique political consensus was briefly broken up over a question on Labour immigration policy. But it wasn't long before Griffin was under attack again – everyone present conspicuously aware that the following day they would be asked "what did you do in the war". And if you want a crude bottom line on victory and defeat you'd have to say that the principle of free speech had just about managed to stay upright while Mr Griffin had retired wounded. Was it an early Christmas present for the BNP, an audience member asked finally, as Peter Hain had charged? If it was it was one of those presents that requires you to adopt a fixed and unconvincing grin, and which falls apart in your hands even as the wrapping is coming off.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2009)

Να πει τη γνώμη του κι ένας θεατής; Δεν ξερω αν πρέπει να τα πω εδώ πάντως γιατί θα τα δω αντιγραμμενα σε καμιά κυριακάτικη εφημερίδα. 

Συντριβή όχι μόνο του αρχηγού του ΒΝΡ. Επιπλέον δεν θα έλεγα και τόσο μεγάλη συντριβή. 
Συνοπτικά: ο Γρίφιν φάνηκε ότι είναι αρχάριος πολιτικός (όχι αρχάριος στην πολιτική). Είχε μεν άνεση στην κάμερα, και λογικές απαντήσεις για πολλά ερωτήματα, αλλά έκανε λάθη που έδιναν αφορμή για γελοιοποίηση. Αυτό βεβαια δικαιολογείται και από το ότι το προγραμμα ήταν γι'αυτόν (μεγάλο λαθος, αλλα θα τα πω πιο κάτω). Πιστέυω ότι αν αποκυρήξει μερικά απο αυτά που είπε παλιότερα και το παίξει Μαγδαληνή θα ανέβει κι άλλο η δημοτικότητά του. 
Οι άλλοι πολιτικοί ήταν απο εντελώς χάλια μέχρι μέτριοι. 
Ο ένας ήταν ο Τζάκ Στρο ο οποίο κατα τη γνώμη μου ρεζιλεύτηκε τελείως και κατι τέτοιες εμφανισεις θα κοστίσουν στο Εργατικό κόμμα κι άλλες ψήφους. Όταν ρωτήθηκε αν για την άνοδο του ΒΝΡ ευθύνεται η κυβερνητική πολιτική για τη μεταναστευση αρχισε να μασάει τα λόγια του κα να λέει για το 1970 και πιο πίσω. Ο συντονιστης τον επανεφερε στο θέμα και συνεχισε να τα μασάει, οπότε ο συντονιστης του είπε να απαντήσει ναι ή όχι. Εκεί πιάστηκε η εκπρόσωπος των Συντηρητικών για να σκοράρει και να προβάλλει το τι θα κανει το κόμμα της αλλά κι αυτή τα μασησε λίγο όταν τη ρωτησε θεατής γιατί δεν τα λέγανε αυτά και πιο πριν (πριν την άνοδο του ΒΝΡ). Καποιοι θεατές σχολίασαν ότι αυτή τη διγλωσσία και την άρνηση βλέπει ο κόσμος και ψηφίζει ΒΝΡ. Κι ο Γκρίφιν παραδέχτηκε ότι όντως, αυτό συμβαίνει. Βαθμολογία για τον Στρο: μεταξετ-αστείος. 
Η Βάρσι από την άλλη, ειναι μια εντελώς δυτικοποιημενη δεσποινίς με τα μανικιούρ της και τα κομμωτήριά της (γαλλικα και πιάνο, ίσως), η οποία μπήκε στην πολιτική στο Συντηρητικό κόμμα με υποστήριξη από Εργατικούς λεφταδες πακιστανικής καταγωγής, κλασσική περίπτωση "να έχουμε δικό μας άνθρωπο σε κάθε κόμμα". Στο παρελθόν έχεί παρει θέση κατά της ομοφυλοφιλίας, κατά των ομοθρήσκων της και κατά των μεταναστων (συχνά στο ίδιο τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα). Ήταν ιδιαίτερα γελοίο να την βλέπεις να αναιρεί τώρα όλα αυτά για να κάνει αντιπολίτευση στον Γκρίφιν. Βαθμολογία: περνάει με το ζόρι, μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν γελοιοποιήθηκε σαν τον Στρό. 
Οι άλλοι δύο καλεσμένοι δεν γελοιοποιήθηλαν, αλλά δεν ήταν και τιποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Η μια ήταν η υποδιευθύντρια του Βρετανικού Μουσειου, μαύρη αμερικανίδα και γνωστη τηλεοπτική διανοούμενη, η οποία ήταν εκεί λόγω του χρωματός της και την ειχαν βάλει δίπλα στον αρχηγό του ΒΝΡ για προφανείς λόγους. Βαθμολογία: λίαν καλώς γιατί δεν ειπε πολλά. 
Ο εκπρόσωπος των Φιλελευθερων δε γελοιοποιήθηκε όσο οι άλοι αλλά κι αυτός είχε πολλές ασυνέπειες. Δεν τον βαθμολογώ.

Για το Μπιμπισί τώρα: εφάρμοσε τους κανόνες που είχε θεσει το ίδιο και αυτό ειναι το σωστό- όταν ένα κόμμα έχει εκπροσώπηση σε κοινοβούλιο - ευρωκοινοβουλιο το καλούν σε αυτή την εκπομπή. 
Όμως δεν θα έλεγα ότι ήταν τελείως αμερόληπτο. 
Ο Γκρίφιν έχει ένα πρόβλημα στο αριστερό του μάτι κα τον ειχαν βάλει να καθίσει έτσι ώστε να φαίνεται πιο έντονο το πρόβλημά του. Αυτό είναι φάουλ που δεν το κάνει συχνά το BBC. Αναρωτιέμαι αν είπαν στη μακιγιέζ να τον κανει να δείχνει και λίγο πιο αποκρουστικός- γενικά έχει φάτσα συμπαθητικού μπούλη, από αυτούς που βγαίνουν καλοί στην κάμερα. 

Η χτεσινή εκπομπή ήταν στο Λονδίνο, περιοχή που το ΒΝΡ δεν εχει οπαδούς- αναμενόμενο να την κανουν εκεί βεβαια και για λόγους ασφαλειας, στο Μπιμπισί που έιναι φραγμένο, ενώ στη επαρχία πηγαίνουν συνήθως σε θέατρα και δημόσια κτιρια. 
Το κοινό έιχε πολύ περισσοτερες μειονότητες απ'ότι συνήθως. Φαντάζομαι τους υπεύθυνους να κοιτανε τις αιτήσεις συμμετοχής και να διαλέγουν όποιον έιχε παράξενο επίθετο. Αυτό δουλευει και αρνητικά, γιατί συχνά η κουβέντα έγινε "εγώ είμαι Χ, να μείνω ή να φύγω από τη χώρα", αντι να έχει ουσιώδεις ερωτήσεις. Επίσης ειπωθηκαν μερικά πράγματα που απλά δείχνουν ότι έχουν υποστει όλοι πλύση εγκεφάλου στα σχολεία, αφού αρνούνταν ότι υπαρχουν Άγγλοι (η γνωστή υπόθεση ότι εφόσον η χώρα έιχε αλλεπάλληλες εισβολες και μετακινήσεις πληθυσμών, δεν υπαρχει αγγλικό έθνος- θεωρία που οι καταπιεσμένοι της παλιάς αυτοκρατορίας θα άκουγαν με μεγάλη δυσπιστία καθώς οι εκπρόσωποι του αγγλικού έθνους τους έπιναν το αιμα με το καλαμάκι). 

Το πρόγραμμα είναι συνήθως σχολιασμός της επικαιρότητας, αλλά αντί γι'αυτό είχαμε σχολιασμό του Γκρίφιν. Αναμενόμενο, αλλά όχι στο βαθμό αυτό. Θα προτιμούσα να έβλεπα το κανονικό πρόγραμμα, που καλούνται οι πολιτικοί να πουν τη γνώμη τους για τα τρέχοντα. Εκεί θα βλέπαμε πραγματικά τι σοι φρούτο είναι ο Γκρίφιν, κι όχι όταν τον ρωτάνε για τις γενικές θέσεις του κομματός του που τις ξερει νεράκι.

Τώρα για όποιον ξενο εχει ζήσει πολλά χρόνια στην Αγγλία και έχει δει από πρώτο χέρι το ρατσισμό των άγγλων, ο Γκρφιν απλα λεει αυτά που πολλοι σκέφτονται αλλά ντρέπονται να ομολογήσουν. Είναι επίσης γνωστό ότι η χώρα ολόκληρη εχει γυρίσει την πλάτη στα κατώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα, που ζουν χωρίς καμία ελπίδα και χωρίς καμία ουσιώδη βοήθεια περα από γενικότητες του στυλ "πρέπει να γίνει κάτι" και προγράμματα βοήθειας που δεν οδηγούν πουθενά. Η μόνη δυναμη αυτών των ανθρώπων είναι η ψήφος τους, κι αν έμπαιναν στον κόπο να την χρησιμοποιήσουν ίσως να τους έδιναν σημασία οι πολιτικοί. Το θέμα αυτό παρουσίασε το BBC προχτές, εδώ, δειτε το φιλμάκι. 
Αλλα αυτά είναι άλλο κεφάλαιο και το αφήνω για άλλη φορά.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Επίσης ειπωθηκαν μερικά πράγματα που απλά δείχνουν ότι έχουν υποστει όλοι πλύση εγκεφάλου στα σχολεία, αφού αρνούνταν ότι υπαρχουν Άγγλοι (η γνωστή υπόθεση ότι εφόσον η χώρα έιχε αλλεπάλληλες εισβολες και μετακινήσεις πληθυσμών, δεν υπαρχει αγγλικό έθνος- θεωρία που οι καταπιεσμένοι της παλιάς αυτοκρατορίας θα άκουγαν με μεγάλη δυσπιστία καθώς οι εκπρόσωποι του αγγλικού έθνους τους έπιναν το αιμα με το καλαμάκι).



Όταν λες Άγγλοι εννοείς Englishmen ή τι; Η έννοια του έθνους είναι σύγχρονο κατασκεύασμα. Υπάρχει Αγγλικό έθνος και ποιο είναι αυτό; Kαι πού πάνε Ιρλανδοί, Σκωτσέζοι, Ουαλοί και Cornish. 

Αλήθεια πώς τους λέμε τους Cornish στα Ελληνικά; Κορνουαλούς ή Κορνουαλέζους; Τείνω προς το πρώτο κατά το Welsh->Ουαλός.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Όταν λες Άγγλοι εννοείς Englishmen ή τι;


Εσύ πως μεταφραζεις τη λέξη Άγγλος;



Ambrose said:


> Η έννοια του έθνους είναι σύγχρονο κατασκεύασμα. Υπάρχει Αγγλικό έθνος και ποιο είναι αυτό; Kαι πού πάνε Ιρλανδοί, Σκωτσέζοι, Ουαλοί και Cornish.



Μπορέι η έννοια του έθνους να έιναι συγχρονο κατασκεύασμα, αλλά αυτοί που αναφέρεις ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές εθνικές- εθνοτικές ομάδες (δεν ξερω ποια είναι η λεξη της μόδας πλέον) και πλέον έχουν μερική αυτονομία ο καθενας στη χώρα του. Οι κορνουαλοί αφομοιώθηκαν και επαψαν να αποτελουν ξεχωριστη ομάδα ήδη από το 18ο αιώνα. Φυσικά η ελίτ της κάθε ομάδας ταυτίστηκε μετά την ένωση της χώρας με την κυρίαρχη ομάδα, τους Άγγλους. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτά είναι γνωστα ακόμα και στους Έλληνες και δεν χρειάζεται να τα συζητάμε κάθε φορά. 

ΥΓ Δεν ξερω αν έχω ξεχάσει να το αναφέρω αλλά εχω μια εικοσαετία στο ΗΒ και παρακολουθώ πολύ τα κοινά. Αυτό το λέω για να μην ξεκινήσουμε συζήτηση με την ιδέα ότι έιμαι αδιάβαστη ή ότι δεν χρησιμοποιώ σωστά τις λέξεις Αγγλος και Βρετανός.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2009)

SBE said:


> Εσύ πως μεταφραζεις τη λέξη Άγγλος;



Θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα αν η ειρωνία έμπαινε στην άκρη. Πολύς κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί τις λέξεις χαλαρά και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρει πώς τις χρησιμοποιείς εσύ, ΣΜΠΕ. Και δεν απάντησες στο ερώτημα. Και όχι, οι Κορνουαλοί ήταν και παραμένουν διαφορετική και ξεχωριστή ομάδα ακόμα και σήμερα, ίσως όχι με την ισχυρή εθνική ταυτότητα που έχουν οι Σκωτσέζοι για παράδειγμα, αλλά distinct. Όσον αφορά τους αφορισμούς σου περί Αγγλικού  έθνους και τις σχετικές πλύσεις εγκεφάλου, εφόσον είσαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι το έχεις (την πλύση εγκεφάλου), ποιος ο λόγος να συζητήσουμε;


----------



## SBE (Oct 24, 2009)

Εννοείς ότι η ερωτησή σου για το πως μεταφραζω το "άγγλος" δεν περιείχε ειρωνία ή έστω διαθεση να αμφισβητήσεις το ότι ξερω τι λέω (ή ενόχληση που σχολίασα το νήμα "σου");
Την Κορνουάλη, αφού θελεις να τη βλέπεις διαφορετική, χάρισμά σου. Δεν πρόκειται να μαλώσουμε για το τι αισθάνονται οι κάτοικοί της. 
Αυτα που λες για πλυση εγκεφάλου μου δεν τα πιάνω, κάντα λιανά. 
Κατά τ'αλλα νομίζω ότι καταλαβαινόμαστε όταν μιλάμε για Άγγλους και ξερουμε ποιοι έιναι. Δεν έιμαι εγώ, π.χ. ούτε ο Ινδός ψιλικατζης μου, ούτε η πολωνέζα καθαρίστριά μου. Ακόμα κι αν είχαμε όλοι βρετανικό διαβατηριο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2009)

Για συντριβή μιλούσαν και τα δικά μας κανάλια χτες, αντιγράφοντας προφανώς τα σχόλια των βρετανικών εφημερίδων, αλλά κάτι άκουσα σήμερα για άνοδο των ποσοστών του BNP. Όταν βάζεις έναν μπούλη να σου μιλάει, πλάι πλάι με τους υπόλοιπους πολιτικούς, αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι δεν είναι κανένα τέρας και πολλά απ' αυτά που λέει ακούγονται απόλυτα λογικά στο κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται ο κάθε Γκρίφιν και ο κάθε Καρατζαφέρης. (Βάλ' τους στην εξουσία και θα δεις πώς θα αλλάξει το προσωπείο.) Προσωπικά διαφωνώ με κάποιους φίλους ως προς τον αποκλεισμό των ακροδεξιών από τα ΜΜΕ. Ωστόσο, οι δημοσιογράφοι οφείλουν να είναι πιο διαβασμένοι και πιο διεισδυτικοί, να μην αφήνουν να περνάνε τα μηνύματα των ακροδεξιών σαν σαγηνευτικό τραγούδι των Σειρήνων αλλά σαν κρωγμοί ορνέων. Και οι πολιτικοί που δεν είναι των άκρων ας φροντίζουν να μην σπρώχνουν τους πολίτες στα άκρα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 24, 2009)

Η τελευταία σου φράση Νίκελ το συνοψίζει σωστά. Συντριβή ήταν μόνο στα μάτια όσων ήθελαν να δουν συντριβή, και το είπα στην ανάλυσή μου. Χτες το κουβεντιάζαμε με κάποιους (με όποιον συνάντησα, ήταν το θέμα της ημέρας παντού) και όλοι λέγανε ότι:
α. ρεζίλι έγιναν όλοι οι πολιτικοί του πάνελ, ειδικά ο Στρό που δεν μπόρεσε να απαντήσει στην καυτή ερώτηση για τη μεταναστευτική πολιτική
β. ο Γκρίφιν φάνηκε μαλάκας (επιτρέπονται τέτοιες λέξεις εδώ;), αλλά το περιμέναμε
γ. ήταν μεγάλο λάθος που αντί να είναι το πρόγραμμα όπως συνήθως έγινε λαϊκό δικαστήριο για τον Γκρίφιν. 
Σχετικά με το τελευταίο, υπήρξαν διαμαρτυρίες θεατών, και δε νομίζω να ήταν όλοι οπαδοί του ΒΝΡ, κι ο Γκρίφιν απάντησε με επίσημη διαμαρτυρία κατά του Μπιμπισί. Κι εγώ στη θέση του αυτό θα έκανα. Παρακολουθώ το Question Time εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, και αυτό που είδα προχτές δεν το είχα ξαναδεί και ευθύνεται ο συντονιστής και οι από πάνω του, που πήγαν να κάνουν ό,τι έκαναν κι οι αστυνομικοί του Λος Άντζελες με τον OJ. Είχαν τον ένοχο και θέλησαν να τον κάνουν να φαίνεται ακόμα πιο ένοχος. Μα δεν γίνεται έτσι η δουλειά. 
Για παράδειγμα, προς το τέλος της εκπομπής πήγε η κουβέντα στην ειδησεογραφία της εβδομάδας. Η ερώτηση από το κοινό ήταν αν ήταν σωστή η αντίδραση σε άρθρο της Ντέιλι Μέιλ για κάποιον τραγουδιστή που πέθανε (δεν παρακολουθώ τους μουσικούς αυτού του είδους), το οποίο άρθρο θεωρήθηκε ομοφοβικό. Πάω στοίχημα ότι κανένας πανελίστας δεν είχε διαβάσει το άρθρο, αλλά όλοι με το γνωστό ύφος των πολιτικών που θέλουν να είναι μέσα σε όλα, είπαν αοριστολογίες για τους ομοφυλόφιλους και τα civil partnerships. Ο Γκρίφιν είπε ότι πιστεύει στην ελευθερία του λόγου. 
Είχε προηγηθεί θεωρητική κουβέντα για τις απόψεις του ΒΝΡ περί ομοφυλοφιλίας. έτσι χάθηκε η ευκαιρία να συνδεθεί η επικαιρότητα με τις απόψεις του ΒΝΡ (εκεί θα έβγαινε πολύ περισσότερο ζουμί) και βγήκε και υπερασπιστής της ελευθερίας του λόγου ο Γκρίφιν, ενώ φάνηκε ότι οι άλλοι πανελίστες ήταν απλά παπαγάλοι. Εννοείται ότι ευθύνεται το Μπιμπισί. 

Από το πιο πάνω λινκ:
One senior source denied the format had changed or that Griffin was targeted by the BBC. "The thing is the questions came from the audience, they picked them and wrote them and overwhelmingly wanted to ask about the BNP," he said. "Griffin was given a lot of time to set out his case and his views. He provoked discussion from the audience. More time was spent than normal on immigration because of the response to his position."

One person close to the show disputed that, saying: "The audience write the questions but they are chosen by the production team. There were all sorts of things going on in the news that weren't addressed." He added that the controversy could have been avoided if the BBC had dropped the pretence that the programme was no different from any other. "There have been plenty of one-off Question Time specials before. They could have said we've had a court case involving the BNP recently, the BNP have had some electoral success, let's have a special on multiculturalism."


----------



## SBE (Oct 24, 2009)

Και μια που αυτές τις μέρες έχουμε και απεργία του ταχυδρομείου, ένα σχόλιο για το τι συμβαίνει στο ταχυδρομείο εδώ. 
Τι σχέση έχει με το ΒΝΡ; Απλά ότι το ταχυδρομείο είναι ένας ακόμα οργανισμός που ακολουθεί βλακώδη πολιτική, υποβιβάζει τους εργαζόμενους κλπκλπ και τελικά πού θα καταλήξουν όλοι αυτοί όταν θα δουν να τους διώχνουν και να προσλαμβάνουν παράνομους γιατί είναι πιο φτηνοί; Και ταυτόχρονα λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης δεν θα υπάρχουν αλλού δουλειές για να βολευτούν; Στο ΒΝΡ θα καταλήξουν. 
Αυτό κολλάει ίσως καλύτερα με την προχτεσινή κουβέντα περί συνθηκών εργασίας στον τρίτο κόσμο, αλλά και με το λινκ που έδωσα για το Μπιμπισί πιο πριν. 

ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι σοβαρές επιχειρήσεις δεν προσλαμβάνουν στη μαύρη προσωπικό, αλλά έχουν πιάσει μέχρι και στη βουλή των λόρδων να εργάζονται σεκιουρητάδες χωρίς άδεια εργασίας, οπότε...


----------

